# Illustrator looking for projects



## WillGisby (Apr 29, 2019)

Hello everyone, I’m looking for a few small projects to improve my art and add to my portfolio. The best way to do that is work on real projects for people and I thought some of you lovely folk might be able to help

I’m not looking to charge for this and ideally I’d like to work on book covers, editorial illustrations, single illustrations, posters and similar small scale projects.

Anyone with a project like this please get in touch, I’d be happy to have a chat about what you're looking for and hopefully we’ll be able to collaborate on something together. I’ve attached a few images below of my recent work so you can get an idea of the style.

Will


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Apr 29, 2019)

Those are significantly awesome


----------



## Stable (Apr 30, 2019)

I'd love one! I'll drop you a pm.


----------



## logan_run (Jun 6, 2020)

I need  a artist if your still interested.


----------

